

Google marketing head Wael Ghonim apprehended in Egypt - jjcm
http://money.cnn.com/2011/01/31/technology/google_executive_missing_egypt/

======
tmekjian
Wael's friends have repeatedly said that he in fact was not apprehended. They
asked that this story please stop running because it was "hurting the rescue
efforts." Apparently there are photos and video of the man who was arrested
and they claim the photos are not him.

